# Spark Plug Torque Setting



## Boogahla (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm about to replace my spark plugs with new ones I got the AC Delco's P# 41-121. I want to know what I'm suppose to torque them, I have a 2013 LTZ 1.4L.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

18 ft-lbs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Or 24.4 newton meters. or even 216 ounce inches, all the same as 18 pound feet, or is that 18 foot pounds?

Some torque wrenches still use the antiquated kilogram meters scale, in which case would be 2.5 kilogram meters. It wasn't to around the mid 1960's someone discovered the gram is a unit of mass rather than mass affected by the earths gravity. but still using grams or kilograms as a unit of measurement for weight, or in this case force. This wasn't the only error in the metric system, French drinking way too much wine described the meter as one millionth the distance from the equator to the north pole. Unit of measurement for mass in the British system is the slug.

But our congress made us switch to this inaccurate metric system thinking the Japanese would buy our vehicles, stupid basterds were dead wrong again, what the Japanese wanted was the steering wheel to be placed on the right hand side of the vehicle. Never was easy dealing with a bunch of idiots running this country.

But being as cynical as I am suspect they got kickbacks from the tool industry, besides having a ton of English tools, had to buy a ton of metric tools as well. But not called the English system anymore, SAE took credit from the British and called it the SAE system now.

Prefer using my inch ounce torque wrench, spark plugs are way too small for a huge foot pound wrench.

Feel we should have a brand new systems of measurement, world wide so everybody will be confused. Ha, wife was very confused when she came here from a metric country, all their recipes are done by weight, where here done by volume. Had to do a lot of conversions for her.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

"But our congress made us switch to this inaccurate metric system thinking the Japanese would buy our vehicles, stupid basterds were dead wrong again, what the Japanese wanted was the steering wheel to be placed on the right hand side of the vehicle. Never was easy dealing with a bunch of idiots running this country."

Well said - lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> "But our congress made us switch to this inaccurate metric system thinking the Japanese would buy our vehicles, stupid basterds were dead wrong again, what the Japanese wanted was the steering wheel to be placed on the right hand side of the vehicle. Never was easy dealing with a bunch of idiots running this country."
> 
> Well said - lol.


I didn't say this, but the Japanese sure did. We put our steering right hand steering wheel to the left side for you, you put your left side of the steering wheel on the right side for us.

I did however add stupid basterds for lack of a better more descriptive term for these stupid basterds. 

Did however leave our land measurement the same. An acre is exactly 43560 square feet as one example that works out to 4,046.825 square meters, this is getting a bit complicated.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

NickD said:


> Or 24.4 newton meters. or even 216 ounce inches, all the same as 18 pound feet, or is that 18 foot pounds?
> 
> Some torque wrenches still use the antiquated kilogram meters scale, in which case would be 2.5 kilogram meters. It wasn't to around the mid 1960's someone discovered the gram is a unit of mass rather than mass affected by the earths gravity. but still using grams or kilograms as a unit of measurement for weight, or in this case force. This wasn't the only error in the metric system, French drinking way too much wine described the meter as one millionth the distance from the equator to the north pole. Unit of measurement for mass in the British system is the slug.
> 
> ...


Nice note. I frequently wondered how the English system got the SAE stamp on it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Make em snug..

Mechanics don't torque plugs.

I doubt they torque much besides cylinder heads. Maybe a few others.


----------

